# White Fuzzy Growth Neon tetra



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi I have a neon tetra with a small growth on its mout and only one growth. A neon before this one had a growth for around 8 months and recently died. what is the illness. Only one out of my 10 or so have it... but I guess its spreads. Do you think that it would spread to angel fish and rams? My temp is around 80 and I do water changes weekly.. It is a mature tank and has a rena xp2 filtrer. The pH is around 6< medium to soft water andnot a lot of nitrite or nitrate, the amonnia level should be down but my tets kit does not test that


----------



## Cmmc23 (Nov 6, 2010)

Not an expert by any means but it sounds a little like mouth rot, I would look up more on mouth rot and move the tetra to a hospital tank ASAP or start treating your tank with an antibiotic designed for mouth/fin rot. It can and probably will spread to other fish and can be difficult with angels in the tank. Constant water changes are very important if you wait to get meds in the tank. And if you do have a hospital tank move the sick fish in and preform large water changes on your normal tank. 

Hope it helps, it's never fun to have a sick fish.


----------

